# Elderly Cat not using litter box



## kckanuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok, so my cat is driving me mental... but before I get to that, here is the back story....


I took in my now approx. 14 yr old Cat (Muffin) 5 1/2 years ago when her previous family abandoned her in my neighbourhood. She's always been the most loving wonderful cat. About 6 months ago she started getting really sick to the point where I thought I would lose her. The thought of her being gone has been devestating. I got her to the vet and it turned out she had such a bad urinary tract infection that it had spread into her kidneys. Through medication and lots of love she made a complete turn around. She has hyperthyroidism that will require medication for the rest of her life but she's back to being quite a spry old lady.

The problem is that ever since she has been sick she has stopped using her litter box. For awhile I knew that she just couldn't make it every time which is understandable but now she has no excuse. Her bladder is strong, she just choses not to use it 80% of the time. I'm at my wits end!
I've tried everything I can think of to try and help encourage her back into the box. I've tried different litters, bought a new box, gone back to the old litter, bought another new box. I've moved it to different locations around the house and still she pees on the floor. I've kept the box clean and free of bacteria, the spots she has peed or pooped I have been diligent about cleaning and scrubbing with strong pet accident cleaners. I've even invested in puppy training pads to cover the areas around the box and yet I wake up this morning to a nice fresh puddle in the middle of my den.

I never thought I would be at this point but I am seriously considering giving her up..... HELP!!!!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Several things may be at play here. First, it is not uncommon for cats who have suffered a UTI to start avoiding the litterbox. They associate the litterbox with the pain they experienced while ill, so they avoid the litterbox to avoid the pain.

Second, it's very possible that she is experiencing another UTI. This is especially likely if her kidneys were permanently damaged by the previous infection. Cats with kidney failure tend to drink a lot of water, and increased water intake dilutes the urine and makes it less acidic. A less acidic environment leaves the urinary tract more susceptible to bacterial infections.

Third, she may never have fully recovered from the initial UTI. Sometimes UTI's can bury themselves and hide in the structures of the urinary tract, making them inaccessible to antibiotics. Or the antibiotics given may only be strong enough to knock back the infection temporarily without killing it off completely. In either case, the infection can resurface after antibiotics are no longer given.

I recommend you take her back to your vet for a recheck and urine culture. The culture is necessary to identify the specific infective organism, if there is one, so that the appropriate antibiotic can be chosen for that particular infection. Some UTIs can be pretty drug resistant and require a long course of the right antibiotics to resolve completely.

In the meantime, keep doing everything you're doing. Offer great praise and perhaps a treat anytime you see her using the litterbox. There is also a product called, I think, Cat Attract or something like that. It is something you add to the litterbox that supposedly attracts cats to use the box. I've never tried it, but it's probably worth a shot under the circumstances.

Good luck with your girl. The poor old lady is almost certainly responding to pain, either present or past, by avoiding the litterbox now.

Laurie


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Is she using the box to poop, but avoiding it to pee? If so, she still probably associates the pain of her infection with the litterbox. I would try the new box, in a new location, with some Cat Attract litter. This litter is formulated to have a scent that entices cats to use it. 

If that doesn't work, more extreme alternative would be to confine her to a small room (extra bathroom?) with her litterbox (still using Cat Attract), food, toys etc. until she uses the box. The theory here is that a cat won't soil a small area that they have to live in. Make sure she's consistent about using the box for several days before she is given more freedom. Leave the box in that bathroom for several weeks before moving it some place else if you don't want it there permanently. 

Feliway diffusers may help her feel more content, but I don't see them as a cure in itself, just something to help the process.

BTW, welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## kckanuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you both for your responses. They are very helpful.

And thank you for your welcome to the forum.

I'm going to try moving the box first to see how she reacts and if it is still bad then try the confinement. It's going to be trial by error I'm afraid.

We had her re-tested last week and the UTI is gone.  Thankfully! I hate to think of my baby in pain.

I will write back with up dates in a few days.

Again,
Thank you.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Go for the Cat Attract litter....I've never used it, but I've heard really good things about it.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

The Hermitage No Kill Cat Shelter has used this program sucessfully with its chronic piddlers!

I hope this might help.

*http://www.hermitagecatshelter.org/piddle_program.html*

Also spray feliway spray over the areas you have cleaned with enzyme cleaners. This helps too, for them not to go back there.

Good luck with your _grand ole dame_! You sound like a terrific cat person to take her in and love her like you do. She is one lucky kitty.


----------

